
One Lawyer, One Day, 194 Felony Cases - TheAuditor
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/01/31/us/public-defender-case-loads.html
======
Latteland
3 dups of this story, but one has comments -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19064382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19064382)

